# Vape shops in Northgate



## Crittilian23 (26/12/15)

Hey guys just want to know what vape shops are in Northgate as i will be going there soon. just need e-liquids for now.


----------



## jguile415 (27/12/15)

Nothing besides Twisp in Northgate that I know of but there is a Vapeking in Northcliff


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Hi @Crittilian23 , i have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly if they choose to


----------

